# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Holacanthus ciliaris (juvenil)

## Pedro Azevedo

Holacanthus ciliaris (juvenil)

----------


## Antonio Amaral

outra

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Acho que o nome correcto é Holacanthus ciliaris (juvenil)

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Acho que o nome correcto é Holacanthus ciliaris (juvenil)


Olá Pedro  :Olá:  

Obrigado pela correcção  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Augusto



----------

